
What we gain from keeping books – and why it doesn’t need to be ‘joy’ - kqr2
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jan/07/what-we-gain-from-keeping-books-and-why-it-doesnt-need-to-be-joy-marie-kondo
======
briga
I like books too, but personal libraries have a way of getting too big. Should
I really be keeping books on my shelf because maybe I'll read it some time in
the next decade? Do you really need a extensive library of thousands of books?
It sure makes moving more difficult. How many of those books will you be
reading at any given time anyway?

I've started giving my books away after I finish them, unless I really loved
the book and absolutely know I'm going to reread it.

------
evolve2k
Having literally just kondo’d my bookshelf I think there is a nuisance here
that is missing, the test “Brings me joy” is a shorthand for making a personal
assessment; not based on the merit to the book in the world or for someone
else but specifically for you, on _your_ bookshelf going forward. That context
helps you clear book clutter that is essentially waste taking up space in your
house.

I cleared around 25% of my book collection this time around including a range
of much loved earlier but now out of date tech books and I won’t miss any of
them.

If you want to keep lots of your books, do it, and even still her process for
reviewing your collection without getting bogged down and taking days by
getting sidetracked browsing your books is extremely valuable.

